# Custom Painted Crankbaits



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Well i have attempted starting to paint my own baits just for the fun and to try some unique color combos. Here are my first 2 i painted up. What do yall think? I think they will catch a fish or two!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

good lookin baits! i especially like the shad pattern. the blue & chartruse looks factory perfect.:thumbup:


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

can i pay you to paint me one


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

SpeckWrecker said:


> can i pay you to paint me one


Yeah i reckon what you got in mind? color wise and model? I have some bomber 6a and 7a blanks i can paint whatever color. Let me know and ill give it a shot!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

BlazerBen you've inspired me. I went and bought all my paint today and order some blanks off the internet. You stick to the cranks, I'll perfect the poppers and maybe we'll make millions!!!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

wow nice man the chartruse looks awesome...I know that will catch em on yellow river


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Made a few more what yall think??










Spring Craw









Shad


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

they look great. where do you buy your blanks?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

good craw pattern. i dont know what you use for stencils but if you take the plastic packaging from baits that you have bought they make GREAT stencils. put them on a stick to keep from painting you fingers. also a great place to get mesh for scales is jo-anns. look in the bridal section. they have mesh for the head veils...also if you sign up for their letter thing youll get coupons for 50% off stuff. i have about 5 different mesh styles.once i get my airbrushed fixed i have a new style "mesh" and if your nice ill let you know what it is....youll never guess lol


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Those look awesome! I'm pretty sure they will catch a whole lot! Great job man.


----------



## Pat Lassiter (Mar 25, 2009)

Ben, you got way too much time on your hands brother!!!!!!haha! Good lookin baits. We need to go fishing so i can show you how to catch a fish on em!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

an onion sack or one of them shower scrubers work for neting for scale pattern also. and cheap


----------

